# HUSKEE 22ton log splitter down on power



## ale440 (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi guys 
First time poster. i have a huskee 22ton splitter and i just bought it used. great deal splits wood but no power on logs over 18" diameter(oak ,elm) called factory and the emailed me this.
You can cap the pressure line with a ½” NPT cap, from the pump to the valve, at the valve. Try to start the engine. If the engine starts and runs, the pump is bad.

This is the internal cylinder test.

1) Move the cylinder half way out and then block it off. 
2) Then disconnect the steel tube at the rear of the cylinder and connect an air chuck. 
3) Disconnect the return hose at the filter and put the hose into a clean bucket.
4) Push the valve handle into the splitting position and blow air (no more than 100p.s.i) into the cylinder.

This test can and should also be performed in the extended and returned positions. If the cylinder pressurizes then the piston seals are still in good working condition. If the fluid in the cylinder is pushed out into the bucket, the cylinder seals have failed or there is damage to the internal cylinder

i was also told to use iso46 i was going to use aw32.Ive cleaned the carb and hydraulis fluid is ok not sure whats in it but! any help would be great.


----------



## jow (Aug 16, 2012)

I have a 9-12 Ton 1 HP Electric Motor Driven Splitter that splits your type of hard wood with no effort. I had the 4” OD cyl X 2” rod X 24” long rebuilt twice due to a drip at the rod’s output seal. A similar test was run both times with compressed air in the shop. After the 180.00 twice I feel I should have waited except for the internal rust and wear that I personally saw at the 1st rebuild. This was polished and honed away and oversize seals were added. Exactly a year later with little use vs testing it leaked again. Showed side force wear on the cyl but rebuild and has not shown a drop since with good use (4 + Cords+. That was a lesson to push with straight pressure and short as possible.

I also monitor psi pressure on a gauge on the pump’s output side. Usually 1500 psi is as high as I will see on 24” dia hardwood (with a bypass opening if I ever get up to 2,000 psi or testing at full rod pressure).

Do you have a psi gauge in your system showing how much fluid pressure you have when it stalls? Did the Tech say how much fluid pressure should show before the bypass opens? I feel I am hearing you d/n have enough fluid pressure from the pump “Possibly”.


----------



## jow (Aug 16, 2012)

A follow-up, I’m trying to attach more that one attachment. HELP! I though I had attached up to five attachments before vs one. Can I, if so, what am I doing wrong at the browse or where? 

“Exceeds your quota by 56.7 KB.” Is this saying I have exceeded my quota per day if I c/n attach this one small attachment half the size of the first?


----------



## jow (Aug 16, 2012)

See the splitter and comments at the address below. I d/n advise that much hard work w/o a more automated setup. Ouch!

This Is A Long Distance Call, “Hello”! LOL. Info moves slow on this site but I like to cross ref info with one other.

http://usedlogsplitter.net/huskee-22ton-log-splitter


----------



## jow (Aug 16, 2012)

1. After the 2nd rebuild it was recommended that I add a filter and add AW 32 hydo oil but 46 was fine since that was in stock in 5 Gal jugs. Our North TX Region /weather probably influenced the type our shop suggested.

2. The shop recommended and sold all needs for the inline filter on the suction line.

3. Possibly my total usages of attachments in this site is my problem and I’ll try to delete some to see. I possibly saw a, Bingo!


----------

